
Show HN: A free private (secure) journaling app with sharing functionality - inoda
https://github.com/inoda/private_journal
======
NourEddineX
really nice idea, except heroku recommendation

it's another cloud platform that you have to trust, so it'd not be true that
"you really own your data"

~~~
inoda
Yeah that's a good point. I thought the data encryption made it "safe enough".
I also wanted to strike a balance between nice security features and ease of
use.

I am definitely no expert at security. What hosting would you recommend?

~~~
NourEddineX
penzu.com claims to encrypt diaries as well. the real problem that you will
have to "trust" them. Diaries usually contains user's most private and
sensitive data.

IMO, the best model is to encrypt the data locally on your device, WITHOUT
relying on a remote javascript software in a webpage to encrypt data, then
sync already encrypted data to some server.

Some tools that may fit for ecnryption: PGP/GnuPG , SQLcipher.

Some tools that may fit for syncing your data: syncthing, megasync, any other
cloud provider sync API.

